# Antidote + Mail



## robiko (16 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Je vous explique mon problème :
J'avais installé Antidote sur mon mac 10.7.2, je l'ai enlever récemment et comme vous le savez il reste pleins de fichier cachés. 
J'ai utilisé AppCleaner pour en enlever, mais un soucis persiste :
Lorsque je lance Mail, il me reste toujours un message qui me dis que "Mail a désactivé les modules suivants : Antidote pj"

IMAGE : 

 (clic)

Voilà j'aimerai enlever cette petite fenêtre à chaque lancement de mail.

Des idées ? 

Merci pour la lecture 

Cordialement.


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2011)

Hello.

Tu as re-démarré Mail ?

Je crois me souvenir que sous Snow Leopard (et antérieur) il y avait des dossiers "Plug-In" et "Plug-In désactivés" dans Bibliothèque / Application Support / Mail
À vérifier si ils sont toujours au même endroit avec Lion.

Ferme Mail, regarde si tu trouves des restes d'Antidote dans un des dossiers ci-dessus, si oui jete-les et vide la corbeille puis re-démarre Mail.


----------



## robiko (17 Novembre 2011)

Merci à toi pour ta réponse, j'ai résolu mon problème grâce à ton aide ! 

le chemin que tu m'as donné n'était pas le bon, je vous donne la solution pour les personnes qui ont ou auront le même problème.

il faut aller dans  Bibliothèque /  Mail / Bundle

et supprimer le dossier bundle qui contient : 

Antidote - PJ.mailbundle


Et après un redémarrage de mail, plus rien apparait 
Voilà

Merci wath68


----------



## chamelier (26 Juillet 2012)

Bon matin tout le monde. Je réouvre le sujet, car j'ai le même problème après avoir fait la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion?
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution car le fichier que tu me dis devoir effacé n'existe pas sous cette version...
Merci et bonne journée!


----------



## chamelier (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai trouve une solution: effacer tous les fichiers .plist de la bibliotheque contenant le mot mail. Probleme résolu.
Merci. En esperant que ca pourra aider certains...
Bonne journee.


----------



## antoine52 (28 Juillet 2012)

chamelier a dit:


> J'ai trouve une solution: effacer tous les fichiers .plist de la bibliotheque contenant le mot mail. Probleme résolu.
> Merci. En esperant que ca pourra aider certains...
> Bonne journee.



Tout est ok pour moi! J'avais egalement ce problème


----------



## ahamel (13 Août 2012)

@chamelier et @antoine52:

 la réponse de robiko du 17/11/2011 est toujours la bonne même sous le nouveau Lion des montagnes.

Mais il y a deux chemins possibles et surtout une nouvelle façon d'accéder à la bibliothèque de l'usager actif:

aller
soit à Bibliothèque/Mail/Bundles
soit à ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/Bundles

Une fois rendu, reste à effacer le fichier "Antidote - PJ.mailbundle"

Je rappelle que, sous Lion et Mountain Lion, *pour accéder à la Bibliothéque* de l'usager actif, on doit maintenir "alt" ou "opt" enfoncé tout en choisissant le menu "Aller" du Finder.


----------



## 70unjour (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Meme problème avec mail sous  os 10.9 et impossible de trouver l'endroit ou ôter les fichier dans la bibliothèque. Le chemin est il différent ? Pas de "Bundle".

Si vous avez une solution....

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vincent absous (26 Octobre 2013)

Le chemin n'a pas changé, mais la bibliothèque en question n'est pas celle de l'utilisateur ; c'est celle qui se trouve à la racine du disque.


----------



## winchestermann (4 Novembre 2013)

Euh !!! oui d'accord mais si tu avais le chemin pour y aller ?


----------



## vincent absous (4 Novembre 2013)

winchestermann a dit:


> Euh !!! oui d'accord mais si tu avais le chemin pour y aller ?



Eh bien : disque > Bibliothèque > Mail > Bundle. Sans passer, donc, par le dossier de l'utilisateur...


----------



## 70unjour (6 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

Il y a une mise a jour qui vient de sortir et qui corrige le problème.

La mise à jour 5 pour antidote 8 sauf erreur. Une fois installée tout marche très bien.


----------



## 70unjour (8 Novembre 2013)

La mise à jour de Mail qui vient de sortir fait revenir le problème avec Antidote, et la solution reste donc la meme, aller virer le dossier "Bundle" dans "mail" dans la Bibliothèque?


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Janvier 2014)

oui je viens de le faire


----------

